# Hi all...........Wheeled Warriors



## mancsman65 (May 28, 2010)

Hi All 
I have just bought a Chausson Welcome 80 and entered into the romany world
and I have realised now what potential there is on the open road,
Been out on the first trip over the Yorkshire dales this great weekend, I can reccomend a good site between Sedburgh - Hawes big viewing point (not bothered by anyone ) lovely shetland ponies roaming freely too !!
I am near to Preston, does anyone know of a good reasonable place to have a towbar fitted......??


----------



## n8rbos (May 29, 2010)

welcome to the site bud

sure someone will help soon with towbar!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 29, 2010)

Welcome mancsman65 to the wild side.

Guernsey Donkey

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## Canalsman (May 29, 2010)

Hi Mancsman65

Welcome 

In case you haven't picked this up yet, Site Supporters have access to the Wild Camping Maps & POI Files over in the appropriate forum.

These files when downloaded have a Google Earth file that you can load for online browsing, and satnav POI files for most types of satnav device.

Over 1,400 wilding spots and pub stopovers are listed throughout England, Wales and Scotland, and the information is updated regularly.

I'm sure you'll find it useful.

To become a Site Supporter, click the link at the top right corner.

Have fun!

Regards

Chris


----------



## mancsman65 (May 29, 2010)

Thank you Chris,
I am looking forward to do some wild camping.......
So I will become a supporter,as soon as I can navigate around the site !!

Keith


----------



## mancsman65 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Guernsey Donkey ......it good to get friendly welcome..

Keith


----------



## mancsman65 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for welcome N8Rbos

Keith


----------



## Canalsman (May 30, 2010)

mancsman65 said:


> Been out on the first trip over the Yorkshire dales this great weekend, I can reccomend a good site between Sedburgh - Hawes big viewing point (not bothered by anyone ) lovely shetland ponies roaming freely too !!



I've added this to the 'wilding' map ...

Many thanks - keep 'em coming


----------



## n8rbos (May 30, 2010)

mancsman65 said:


> Thanks for welcome N8Rbos
> 
> Keith



lol keith i saw ya was thankin' peeps an' i thought wheres mine??????

i only up road from ya in wigan!! originally wolvo(10mth ago)

owt ya want giz a shout

tony


----------



## mancsman65 (May 31, 2010)

Hi Tony,
I know Wigan quite well, I used to have a boat, so I have been " tut pier " !! ha ha....
I want to tow a small car behind,but without a trailer,just a small contraption that lifts the wheels of thetowed cars, I don't know where to look at the present, I will try Ebay......
I am off today for 3/4 days down Hayfield Derbyshire Buxton/ Edale /Castleton keeping my eye out for wild places .........
I may make camp near the big fountain Chatsworth house LOL !!
I have met the Duke in person once in Hayfield.......he spoke once ...
He said ........SHIFT    LOL
see yah !!
Keith

Have you ever been to the Trough of Bowland it looks ideal wild camping on the moors.....or Kirby Steven down to Sedbergh ....its a lovely Valley and wide verge for stopping awhile....


----------

